# New Mystery Ranch Sawtooth pack



## RidgeRebel (Feb 1, 2012)

I have a new Mystery Ranch Sawtooth in coyote brown with large waist belt. Is the exact model in the link. Full disclosure, I have worn the backpack for a couple walks around my neighborhood with a case of water in the load shelf, but it has never been hunting or outside otherwise. The reason I am selling is because I also have an EXO that I prefer. This is a great pack the EXO just fits me better. I will also include an orange Mystery Ranch rain cover for the pack. *300.00* shipped in the lower 48. Paypal gift would be preferred payment.

https://www.mysteryranch.com/sawtooth-45-pack?quantity=1&color=Coyote&size=L


----------



## RidgeRebel (Feb 1, 2012)

sold


----------

